
Show HN: LevelStory – Manage remodel projects from start to finish - bunkat
https://levelstory.com
======
bunkat
After going through two remodels that lived up to the old adage of 50% over
time and 50% over budget, my wife and I decided that there had to be a better
way. We created LevelStory to provide more transparency in the process for
clients while at the same time reducing mistakes and increasing margins for
contractors.

I've learned a lot from these forums over the years and am excited to finally
be able to do our own Show HN. Happy to answer any questions about what it's
like doing a startup with your wife, our somewhat unusual tech stack (we bet
on Neo4j early), or advice on how to make sure you end up with a good
contractor for your next project.

